# Limited registration



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Only the breeder can change the registration from limited to full and it can only be changed once. You say that you and the breeder are not on good terms. Can you elaborate? 

Most breeders would be thrilled to think that their dogs would be shown. However, most breeders are wary of giving owners full registration for fear that those owners will run out and breed that dog to anything that will stand.

If I were in your shoes, I would go out of my way to demonstrate my seriousness. First I would have my dog evaluated by a seasoned pro-handler or licensed AKC poodle judge so that I know that know I'm not barking up the wrong tree. Asked them to write down their comments and observations so that you can take this to the breeder as proof of show potential.

Next, I would write up a contract that outlines what you are willing to do in exchange for full registration. These might include:

1. Agree to finish the dog in AKC before ever breeding it.
2. Agree to only breed the dog to AKC finished bitches.
3. Agree to only keep full registration offspring for your own use and to sell all other puppies on limited registration.
4. Offer additional moneys for full registration (this would be my last choice).


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

When I brought my spoo home, he had an ear infection in both ears, and had giardia,coccidia, and a UTI. I wrote some angry emails to the breeder, saying that his kennel was dirty, and that he lied about the health of the puppy. I wasnt very nice. But, my spoo has turned out to be a nice speciman with a great personality and health problem free. My interest is not in breeding, I just enjoy the dog show sport, and I think every dog deserves something to work for and achieve. I really dont know anyone in my area to take a look at him. I would obviously want to know if he is worth the investment of showing. I need to take some new pictures of him


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Gailforce said:


> My interest is not in breeding, I just enjoy the dog show sport, and I think every dog deserves something to work for and achieve.


Why don't you participate/compete in agility, obedience, rally, etc...??? You can have a spayed/neutered pet and still get titles and ribbons. If you're not interested in breeding anyway, you can participate in all the performance events with a limited registration! Our daughter's backyard-bred standard poodle just got her rally novice title in Rapid City a few weeks ago - it's a BLAST!!!

Barb


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

where in Ohio do you live?

Theres a handler/breeder in Cleveland - Boxwood is her kennel prefix
Christine Nethery is her name

then Alan Waterman is ALWAYS showing in this area

Terry Farley is in Pittsburgh, and he handles some of his dogs as well as a few client dogs

theres a few in the western part of the state as well that I can't think of there names...I was just sent them in an email too >.>

you should use the Handler directory service offered by the AKC on their site

and if you're just interested in having an activity for your dog to do, you can enter them in Rally, Obedience, and Agility on a limited registration


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gailforce said:


> When I brought my spoo home, he had an ear infection in both ears, and had giardia,coccidia, and a UTI. I wrote some angry emails to the breeder, saying that his kennel was dirty, and that he lied about the health of the puppy.


Oops. But really that is shocking. How could a breeder send a puppy home in that condition? Anyway, you are going to have to eat a little crow, but ultimately it will be worth it. Right?


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

I live in deleware county, near the Westerville area. I didnt even know AKC had that kind of directory. 
I got my breeders name off of the AKC website. Sad, right? I thought I was going about finding a puppy the right way. Asked lots of questions, was sent a ton of pics, asked about the health of the sire and dam. I suppose he would ask for money to change the registration, money talks with this guy. 
I love my spoo, and I feel I got him for a reason. I have a mini poo that I rescued. She has bad food allergies, joint problems, and honestly she has a lot of neurotic behaviour issues. She is seven. But, I showed her in obedience and even though she is "special needs", she is the best little dog I have ever owned.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

that is sad that the puppy came to you in that condition...I wouldn't be happy with a breeder that sent a puppy like that either =\

heres the link to the handlers in Ohio, that are on the AKC's site

Ohio Handlers


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Besides showing in AKC you could always start practicing in UKC with your dog to learn the basics. Their are owner/handlers that take their dogs to both UKC and AKC events. Also their is IABCA which is affliated with FCI. You would definately benefit from getting an evaluation from a pro handler.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

You can register your dog in UKC and show there. But first get it evaluated from a couple of reliable people. I have seen dogs get AKC CH where the owners were told the dogs would NOT finish. I've seen "evaluators" say the dogs is good, just so your dog can provide points for others


----------



## poodleoodler (Nov 7, 2010)

*AKC purebred alternative listing*

here is a good resource:

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

What AKC events may a PAL/ILP dog Participate in?
The Purebred Alternative Listing Program/Indefinite Listing Privilege (PAL/ILP) is designed to allow dogs to participate in AKC Companion and Performance Events. The AKC Events that a PAL/ILP dog can participate in are:

Agility Trials (All Breeds)
Earthdog Trials (Small Terriers and Dachshunds)
Herding Tests and Trials ( Herding Breeds, Rottweilers and Samoyeds)
Hunt Tests (Most Sporting Breeds and Standard Poodles)
Junior Showmanship (All Breeds)
Lure Coursing (Sighthounds)
Obedience Trials (All Breeds)
Rally Trials (All Breeds)
Tracking Tests (All Breeds)
Once enrolled in the PAL/ILP program, entering AKC events is as easy as with a registrable dog. The only difference is that instead of an AKC registration number, you would list the dog's PAL/ILP number on the Entry form.


----------

